# FLEX Supplement Guide



## K1 (Nov 10, 2012)

The FLEX Ultimate Supplement Guide: every bodybuilding supplement you'll ever need, from A to Z

CATEGORIES

All the supplements contained in the guide appear in at least one of the six following categories according to their function in the body. Many serve more than one purpose. When that is the case, we've arranged the category boxes in the guide in order of priority, with each supplement's most significant contribution listed first. For example, caffeine is shown to affect fat loss, energy production and mental acuity, in that order. Many people use caffeine primarily for energy production, but its main benefit to bodybuilders is as an aid to fat loss.

*MB MASS BUILDER
ST STRENGTH
FL FAT LOSS
EP ENERGY PRODUCTION
HL HEALTH
MA MENTAL ACUITY*

You can't make the most of your physique without a savvy nutrition program and a smart training regimen. You can't perfect your physique by simply popping pills and pounding protein powders. However, if your diet and training programs are firing on all cylinders, you can make additional impressive gains through a judicious use of bodybuilding supplements. We present the comprehensive FLEX Ultimate Supplement Guide, which provides the basics for 95 of the most common bodybuilding supplements. For your convenience, we've rated every supplement that we enthusiastically endorse.

Skim through the categories and read the descriptions of what the supplements can do for you. FLEX generally recommends beginning slowly, adding one supplement at a time to truly measure its benefits before adding another. When you load up on a handful of supplements and get positive results, it's difficult to ascertain which ones are working and which ones are not. Give each supplement a week or two before adding another to the mix. Always refer to dosage information provided here and on supplement labels--many cease to work effectively outside the dosage range. In addition to wasting money, some may even cause harm to your health or physique if taken in excess.

Every top bodybuilder relies on supplements to acquire an edge. The supplements will do the same for you once you have the basics of nutrition and training covered.

A

*ADENOSINE TRIPHOSPHATE (ATP)*

(C)

MB

FL

BENEFITS: ATP is a nucleic acid that is the major energy source for every cell in the body. Taking ATP in supplemental form does not increase the amount of ATP within cells; rather, it boosts blood levels of ATP. This increases blood flow to exercising muscles. ATP also encourages the body to store less fat and to burn more that's already stored.

DOSAGE: 125-250 milligrams (mg) twice a day on an empty stomach

*ALPHA-GLYCERYLPHOS-PHORYLCHOLINE (ALPHA-GPC)*

(C)

MB

MA

HL


BENEFITS: Alpha-GPC is derived from soy lecithin and is a good source of choline. It increases growth-hormone (GH) production by inhibiting a brain chemical that normally blocks GH output. Alpha-GPC also can enhance mental function by increasing acetylcholine production.

DOSAGE: 100-500 mg one hour before workouts and before bedtime

*ALPHA-LIPOIC ACID (ALA)*

(C)

FL

HL

MB

BENEFITS: ALA is an effective antioxidant. It also improves muscle glucose and creatine uptake when it is consumed with simple carbs, such as dextrose. The result is a better pump. ALA is an ingredient in some fat-loss products, because it reduces the amount of insulin released when carbs are eaten.

DOSAGE: To increase creatine uptake, consume 500 mg of ALA with three to five grams (g) of creatine and 50-100 g of simple carbs twice a day. For better antioxidant protection, take 100 mg daily.

*ARGININE*

(B)

MB

ST

BENEFITS: Arginine enhances nitric oxide (NO) production. This compound helps to improve blood flow to exercising muscles and, therefore, the delivery of nutrients, hormones and oxygen, which can help bodybuilders in their training and recovery. Research shows significant strength improvements in men taking arginine products.

DOSAGE: 3-5 g of arginine or NO products three times per day, one dose 30-40 minutes prior to exercise

B

*BETAINE*

(B)

HL

BENEFITS: Betaine helps protect the liver from alcohol or steroid use. This supplement also helps keep the liver healthy and free of backlogs of bile salts.

DOSAGE: 500-1,000 mg once or twice a day

*BOVINE COLOSTRUM
*
(C)

MB

BENEFITS: Large doses of bovine colostrum have been shown to increase levels of IGF-I, a powerful anabolic peptide. In addition, research indicates that the supplement may aid muscular endurance, helping bodybuilders pump out more reps per set. The protein in colostrum is also a bit more anabolic than that in whey, gram per gram.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g two or three times per day

*BRANCHED-CHAIN AMINO ACIDS (BCAAs)*

(B)

MB

EP

FL

BENEFITS: BCAAs provide a host of benefits for bodybuilders, such as maintenance of lean muscle mass while dieting and promoting muscle growth and recovery. BCAAs consist of leucine, valine and isoleucine, essential aminos for anticatabolic and anabolic effects.

DOSAGE: 5-10 g on an empty stomach in the morning, plus one dose before and one after workouts

C

*CAFFEINE*

(A)

FL

EP

MA

BENEFITS: Caffeine not only enhances mental energy, it can also increase skeletal muscle performance. Coupled with tyrosine, caffeine promotes muscle performance and neurotransmitter regeneration. The ultimate result for bodybuilders is improved long-term consistency in training intensity, a process that results in more muscle.

DOSAGE: For fat loss and weight management, take 100-200 mg with food every four hours. For mental acuity and focus, 50-100 mg of caffeine can be used every couple of hours on an empty stomach. For muscle performance, amounts ranging from 200-400 mg are required, depending on bodyweight; take it with food and multiminerals one hour prior to training.

*CALCIUM*

(A)

FL

EP

HL

BENEFITS: Calcium regulates and is critical for contraction and relaxation in muscle tissue, and it's essential for growth of the musculoskeletal system. Bodybuilders take calcium to help burn fat (a benefit that recently has come to light), usually in combination with other thermogenics.


DOSAGE: Take 1,000 mg daily from calcium supplements, fortified protein powder or orange juice. Two to three cups of milk or yogurt or three to five ounces of cheese per day provide sufficient well-absorbed calcium to support thermogenesis.

*CAPSAICIN*

(B)

FL

HL

BENEFITS: Capsaicin, the active ingredient in red peppers, boosts the release of adrenalinelike hormones (epinephrine and norepinephrine), thus increasing metabolism. Research supports the theory that capsaicin can increase resting metabolism and decrease hunger.

DOSAGE: 40-50 mg two or three times per day

*CARNITINE (ACETYL L-CARNITINE)
*
(C)

FL

MB

BENEFITS: Carnitine, or acetyl L-carnitine, is vital for burning fat aerobically and may increase fat loss during exercise and during low-carb dieting. Carnitine also appears to enhance muscle recovery following intense lifting.

DOSAGE: 1,000-1,500 mg of carnitine or acetyl L-carnitine in two or three divided doses per day

*CARNOSINE*

(B)

ST

MB

BENEFITS: Carnosine is an amino acid that is effective at enhancing both muscle strength and endurance. This dipeptide (comprising two amino acids--histidine and beta-alanine) is found in fairly high amounts in muscle cells. Research confirms that muscles with higher carnosine levels can produce greater force (i.e., they are stronger) and can contract longer (i.e., they have greater endurance). This means it may help to increase both maximum strength (the amount lifted for one rep) and the number of reps performed with a given weight. It appears to increase muscle strength by buffering the byproducts that build up during exercise.

DOSAGE: 1-1.5 g before and after workouts

*CASEIN PROTEIN*

(A)

MB


BENEFITS: Casein protein, a fraction of milk protein, provides a steady stream of amino acids over a long period of time. It is absorbed more slowly than whey and provides the body with amino acids over an extended period (as during sleep or during long periods between meals) in comparison to whey protein, the soluble protein fraction in milk.

DOSAGE: 30-50 g as a meal replacement or before bedtime

*CHOCAMINE*

(C)

FL

EP

MA

HL

BENEFITS: Chocamine is an extract from cocoa that provides all the benefits of chocolate without the sugar or fat. Chocamine contains a number of active ingredients that help suppress appetite and enhance metabolism, including caffeine, tyramine, theobromine and phenylethylamine. These components also boost energy and improve mood, concentration and alertness. No current studies directly support chocamine's link to fat loss, but there is plenty of research to support the efficacy of its active ingredients.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g taken one to three times per day

*CHONDROITIN*

(A)

HL

BENEFITS: Bodybuilders take chondroitin sulfate or chondroitin hydrochloride to speed the recovery of joints from injury, as well as from the wear and tear of lifting heavy weights. Some manufacturers combine chondroitin with glucosamine or other ingredients. As with glucosamine, chondroitin is also effective for arthritis. Both supplements improve joint recovery, although chondroitin may also protect joints from destructive enzymes.
DOSAGE: 1,200 mg of chondroitin sulfate or hydrochloride daily in two or three divided doses

*CHROMIUM*

(A)

FL

MB

BENEFITS: Chromium is essential for helping the body maintain optimal insulin performance; however, chromium is easily depleted in those individuals who restrict calories and/or train intensely. Researchers recently reported that chromium picolinate supplementation significantly reduced carbohydrate cravings and led to enhanced fat loss in humans.

DOSAGE: 200-400 micrograms (mcg)

*CITRULLINE AND CITRULLINE MALATE*

(B)

EP

MB

BENEFITS: The amino acid citrulline helps to remove ammonia from the body. Ammonia is a toxic compound produced when amino acids are metabolized (as during intense exercise), increasing fatigue in muscles. Citrulline also can enhance blood flow to muscles because it is converted to arginine, which produces NO. Citrulline malate (citrulline attached to malic acid, a molecule involved in energy production) is a multipurpose supplement that is beneficial because it helps ATP regeneration. Malic acid may help to burn the lactic acid that is produced during workouts, yielding greater energy.

DOSAGE: 3 g of citrulline malate twice per day on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before workouts and immediately after

*CITRUS AURANTIUM (BITTER ORANGE, ZHI SHI)*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: Citrus aurantium (and extracts of it, including synephrine and octopamine) helps to burn bodyfat and suppress appetite as it preferentially works to shrink fat cells. The benefits of this supplement/ingredient are enhanced by the addition of caffeine, but may lead to jitteriness.

DOSAGE: 200-600 mg of Citrus aurantium (with 3-6% synephrine for a total dose of 5-20 mg of synephrine) taken early in the day for best results

*COENZYME [Q.sub.10]*

(C)

EP

BENEFITS: Coenzyme [Q.sub.10] (Co[Q.sub.10]) helps muscle cells convert energy, and it may help some bodybuilders control blood pressure. Lifting heavy generates muscle-damaging free radicals, which Co[Q.sub.10] helps neutralize. The body uses Co[Q.sub.10] to turn carbs and fat into energy, as well as sponge up free radicals. As an antioxidant, Co[Q.sub.10] regenerates the antioxidant power of vitamins C and E.

DOSAGE: 50-100 mg of Co[Q.sub.10] per day, commonly taken with food

*COLLAGEN HYDROLYSATE*

(A)

HL

BENEFITS: Collagen hydrolysate is a protein that helps regenerate and synthesize cartilage. Research shows that collagen hydrolysate reduces joint pain and stimulates the synthesis of collagen in cartilage.

DOSAGE: 10 g per day, taken for at least three months

*CONJUGATED LINOLEIC ACID (CLA)*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: CLA's benefits are primarily a function of long-term use. CLA does little for increasing fat metabolism; however, CLA blunts the body's ability to store fat as it normally would. It is a great "insurance" supplement, helping to keep dieters on track when they occasionally fall off the dieting wagon.

DOSAGE: CLA has significant benefit for weight management only when coupled with diet and exercise. Take 1.8-6.2 g of active isomers (look for "c-9, t-11" or "t-10, c-12" on the label) per day.

*CREATINE*

(A)

MB

ST

HL

BENEFITS: Creatine boosts power output and increases lifting performance by about 10%, even in highly trained lifters. Recovery between sets is also improved. Due to creatine's muscle-cell volumizing effect, gains of two to four pounds of lean body mass in as little as a week are common. Creatine helps bolster levels of creatine phosphate, which in turn boosts adenosine triphosphate (ATP), the ultimate energy source for muscles.

DOSAGE: Consume 3-5 g of creatine both before and after training with plenty of water. To further increase muscle stores, take the supplement with a shake containing 50 g of carbs and 30-50 g of protein.

D

*DEHYDROEPI-ANDROSTERONE (DHEA)*

(C)

MB

ST

FL

HL

BENEFITS: DHEA survived the recent ban on prohormones. Due to lack of strong results in early clinical trials, DHEA fell off the bodybuilding map as other more effective prohormones were developed. Today, DHEA is making a strong comeback due to new research showing that it helps to lower bodyfat--particularly abdominal fat--and that it boosts immune function and even protects against heart disease.

DOSAGE: 25-100 mg once or twice daily

*DIGESTIVE ENZYMES*

(B)

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Digestive enzymes help to break down food that is consumed. The body's natural digestive enzyme activity may be unable to handle all the food, particularly protein, taken in during a mass-building phase. Supplemental digestive enzymes will help the body absorb more of the protein consumed.

DOSAGE: Take pancreatin (2-4 g), papain (375-750 mg) or bromelain (about 500 mg)--these are proteases, or protein-digesting enzymes--about 15 minutes before meals.

*DIINDOLE*

(C)

MB

BENEFITS: Diindole can help neutralize the negative effects of high estrogen levels, helping to keep testosterone levels up without aromatization (the process in which testosterone is converted to estrogen, which leads to excess water and fat retention).

DOSAGE: 200-300 mg in two or three divided doses

*DIMETHYL-AMINOETHANOL (DMAE)*

(C)

MA

BENEFITS: DMAE was originally marketed in the 1960s as a prescription drug to enhance learning and memory in individuals with attention disorders. Research shows that it leads to higher choline levels in the brain, better than taking choline itself. This effect seems to be due to the fact that DMAE inhibits the breakdown of choline, which should lead to higher acetylcholine levels and, thus, better mental function.

DOSAGE: 100-200 mg once or twice a day

E

*ECDYSTERONE*

(B)

MB

ST

BENEFITS: Ecdysterones are insect-molting hormones produced by plants as a type of insecticide. In mammals, research indicates that beta-ecdysterone at 5 mg per kilogram of bodyweight positively influences protein synthesis and, therefore, muscle growth.

DOSAGE: The preponderance of evidence in scientific literature suggests that the active amount is in the range of 300-600 mg per day in two or three divided doses.

*ECHINACEA*

(B)

HL

BENEFITS: Echinacea is one of the most popular herbs in the world due to its ability to enhance immune function and thereby fight common colds, influenza and other infections. Echinacea has also been used externally on wounds and is reported to have antibacterial and antifungal properties.

DOSAGE: Look for products that contain Echinacea purpurea, standardized to 4% sesquiterpene esters, or E. angustifolia, standardized to 4% echinacosides. Take 200-400 mg two to four times per day during flu season or at the onset of a cold. If taken for longer periods, it is best to cycle this supplement in periods of three weeks on and one week off.

*EGG PROTEIN*

(A)

MB

BENEFITS: Egg protein is an effective source of protein that's well tolerated by many people, including those who are lactose intolerant. It's an excellent source of aminos for those who seek muscle growth, because it has a high efficiency ratio (most of the protein is used by the body). Protein supplements usually contain powdered egg whites, thus avoiding the cholesterol and fat found in yolks. Whole egg protein contains yolks and whites, providing a high ratio of indispensable amino acids.

DOSAGE: 30-50 g

*EURYCOMA LONGIFOLIA JACK*

(C)

MB

ST

HL

BENEFITS: This rainforest plant, also known as Malaysian ginseng or tongkat ali, appears to directly enhance testosterone production by stimulating the Leydig's cells--special cells that convert cholesterol into testosterone--of the testes. It may also free up testosterone in blood. Testosterone normally circulates in blood bound to a carrier protein called sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG). This protein extends the time testosterone stays in blood, but prevents it from entering muscle cells. E. longifolia Jack is believed to help release testosterone from SHBG so more of it can enter muscle cells to induce growth.

DOSAGE: Look for products that provide a 20:1 extract of E. longifolia Jack. Take 200-300 mg two or three times per day. Adhere to a five-days-on/two-days-off regimen for eight weeks followed by a two-week break.

*EVODIAMINE*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: Evodiamine is an extract from the fruit of the Evodia rutaecarpa plant. It stimulates vanilloid receptors in the central nervous system that boost metabolic rate, leading to weight loss. It also slows digestion and blunts hunger. Studies in animals support its effectiveness, but clinical human data is currently lacking.

DOSAGE: 30-50 mg two or three times per day

F

*FENUGREEK*

(C)

MB

ST

FL

HL

BENEFITS: The fenugreek herb has numerous health benefits, the most notable being increased insulin release. This herb contains a high amount of furostanolic saponins that can increase testosterone levels, so its ability to boost testosterone is now appreciated by many.

DOSAGE: 500-2,000 mg per day in a five-days-on/two-days-off regimen for eight weeks followed by a two-week break

*FIBER*

(A)

HL

FL

BENEFITS: Fiber and fiber supplements are highly underrated by bodybuilders. Fiber is an indigestible complex carbohydrate. Consumption of soluble and insoluble fiber enhances the health of the digestive tract and improves the absorption and efficiency of bodybuilding diets. Fiber increases the bulk of food consumed, helping to process it, and keeps the digestive system working at peak efficiency.

DOSAGE: Consume 10-15 g of fiber for every 1,000 calories eaten from food or supplements. Take fiber before large meals to slow digestion. Increase dosage slowly to avoid unpleasant digestive problems, such as gas and bloating. Avoid taking fiber with postworkout shakes, as fiber slows digestion.

*FISH OIL*

(A)

HL

FL

MB

ST

BENEFITS: Fish oil contains the essential omega-3 fatty acids eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), which are known to provide a number of health and performance benefits. These fatty acids appear to reduce the risk of heart disease and stroke, as well as provide other health benefits, such as helping to prevent muscle breakdown, enhance joint healing, improve brain function and achieve greater fat loss.

DOSAGE: 2-6 g per day in two divided doses, with food

*5-HYDROXY-TRYPTOPHAN (5-HTP)
*
(B)

FL

MA

HL

BENEFITS: This modified amino acid helps to regulate mood and sleeping patterns. In the body, it forms serotonin, a chemical messenger produced by the brain that improves mood and satiety. That makes 5-HTP a good supplement for curbing appetite, especially during low-carb dieting. One study in obese adults found 5-HTP effective at decreasing carbohydrate intake, enhancing satiety and significantly aiding weight loss.

Serotonin also helps to promote relaxation and sleep, which makes this a great supplement to take at night, not only to curtail late-night binge eating, but also for getting a good night's rest. In addition, 5-HTP forms melatonin, an important hormone in the regulation of sleep.

DOSAGE: 50-100 mg about one hour before bedtime (those taking prescribed antidepressants or dietary supplements for depression should not use 5-HTP before discussing it with a physician)

*FLAXSEED OIL*

(B)

FL

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Flaxseed oil is an excellent source of alpha-linolenic acid, an omega-3 fatty acid. Essential fatty acids play a role in proper cell function and inflammation response, and they keep skin and hair from drying out during low-fat dieting. They also make reduced-calorie low-carbohydrate diets easier to endure. Flaxseed oil provides a noncarbohydrate energy source that allows the body to keep burning bodyfat efficiently while in a calorie deficit.

DOSAGE: 1-3 tablespoons per day

*FORSKOLIN*

(B)

FL

BENEFITS: Forskolin, derived from the Coleus forskohlii herb, helps dieters shed fat while preserving muscle mass. The supplement also enhances fat loss when applied to human fat directly, and it is included in many thermogenic blends and fat-loss ointments. Another plus is that it actually lowers blood pressure. Forskolin bypasses the conventional thermogenic receptors that are used by ephedrine and other ephedrinelike fat burners and triggers fat breakdown within cells more directly. The same biochemical pathway that forskolin uses to target fat cells also allows it to enhance thyroid production and to relax blood vessels.

DOSAGE: 20-50 mg, standardized to 20% forskolin, taken two or three times a day

G

*GAMMA-LINOLENIC ACID (GLA)*

(B)

HL

BENEFITS: GLA is derived from linoleic acid (omega-6 fatty acid), which is present in many common vegetable oils, such as safflower and sunflower. Sources of GLA include seed oils from borage, black currant and evening primrose. GLA is the precursor of prostaglandins, which are important for skin, joint, nerve and cardiovascular health. Research has found that GLA is very effective at lowering cholesterol levels.

DOSAGE: The source of the seed oil determines the dosage. Take 2-6 g per day of evening primrose in two or three divided doses, 1-6 g of borage in two or three divided doses, or 2-10 g of black currant in two or three divided doses.

*GINKGO BILOBA*

(C)

MA

HL

BENEFITS: Bodybuilders use ginkgo biloba to gain a mental edge during training, and sometimes to improve blood flow or "pump." Ginkgo biloba also has powerful antioxidant effects--it can help prevent muscle breakdown and enhance growth. Additionally, it has a reputation as an aphrodisiac. Ginkgo biloba enhances circulation by expanding blood vessels and reducing clots. It is particularly beneficial for improving brainpower in older people.

DOSAGE: 40-60 mg of ginkgo biloba extract three times per day; use an extract standardized to 24% ginkgo flavone glycosides and 6% terpenes

*GINSENG*

(C)

EP

HL

BENEFITS: Taken before workouts, ginseng can add intensity. Milder forms of this supplement are used as adaptogens to combat stress; Korean red ginseng may serve as an aphrodisiac. Panax ginseng is the herb most people are familiar with. Chinese, Korean or Asian ginseng, and especially Korean red, seem to be the "hottest" or most stimulating. American ginseng is milder. True ginseng contains active components known as ginsenosides. Siberian ginseng (ciwujia) is not true ginseng, as it is not of the Panax genus.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g of ginseng root or 250-1,000 mg of an extract with 5-9% ginsenosides

*GLUCOMANNAN*

(C)

FL

HL

BENEFITS: Glucomannan is a water-soluble dietary fiber that is derived from konjac root. In the body, it expands to 30-50 times its original volume. This helps to curb hunger by filling the stomach and giving a sense of fullness. In a clinical study, this effect has been documented to result in significant weight loss. Glucomannan also delays stomach emptying and binds to bile acids in the gut to carry them out of the body in feces. This causes the body to convert more cholesterol into bile acids and results in lower levels of blood cholesterol and other fats.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g an hour before meals to curb appetite

*GLUCOSAMINE*

(A)

HL

BENEFITS: Glucosamine helps to speed joint repair, especially after injury or arthritis. Glucosamine is a building block needed for the growth and repair of cartilage. The body uses glucosamine to make chondroitin, so take either supplement or a combination of the two as directed on the label. (Glucosamine is better absorbed than chondroitin, but it is not necessarily more effective.)

DOSAGE: 1,500-2,000 mg per day of glucosamine sulfate (or glucosamine hydrochloride) in two or three divided doses

*GLUTAMINE*

(A)

MB

HL

BENEFITS: Glutamine is one of the most crucial bodybuilding supplements: it promotes recovery, aids digestion and enhances muscle growth and immune function, as well as provides a host of other metabolic benefits for bodybuilders. Glutamine is a nonessential amino acid and the most abundant amino in the bloodstream. It serves as a building block for muscle and other proteins, and supplementing with it helps prevent the breakdown of muscle mass during catabolic periods.

DOSAGE: Ideally, supplement with glutamine two or three times per day at dosages of 5-10 g each for a total of 5-40 g daily. Take it upon rising, before and after workouts and/or before bedtime.

*GLYCOCYAMINE*

(C)

MB

ST

BENEFITS: Glycocyamine is a supplement that increases the production of creatine in the body. It is an immediate precursor of creatine and is transported to the liver and kidneys where it is converted to creatine in the presence of betaine. Glycocyamine also appears to enhance glucose and creatine uptake by muscle cells. One caveat is the risk factors involved with glycocyamine. Studies reveal that it can increase homocysteine--a protein associated with heart disease.

DOSAGE: 1-1.5 g twice a day, plus 2-3 g of betaine or a product containing betaine, dimethylglycine or S-adenosyl-L-methionine (SAME)

*GREEN-TEA EXTRACT
*
(A)

FL

EP

HL

BENEFITS: Green-tea extract helps to boost fat loss; in addition, it plays a role in joint recovery, cancer prevention and heart health. The active ingredient in green tea is a catechin called epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG). EGCG prevents the breakdown of a fat-burning hormone called norepinephrine, which revs up metabolism. Green-tea extracts are also thought to interfere with fat digestion.

DOSAGE: 200-500 mg standardized to 50% EGCG taken up to three times per day

*GUARANA*

(B)

FL

EP

MA

BENEFITS: The herb guarana is a source of caffeine. It enhances mental energy and increases skeletal muscle performance. Some claim that the caffeine from guarana is not as effective as caffeine from coffee or caffeine anhydrous supplements. Coupled with tyrosine, the caffeine in guarana helps promote muscle performance and neurotransmitter regeneration.

DOSAGE: 200-600 mg taken as needed for energy or enhanced mental focus

*GUGGUL-STERONES*

(C)

FL

HL

BENEFITS: Guggulsterones increase thyroid hormone activity and lower cholesterol. E and Z guggulsterones (the active compounds) are extracted from the resin of Indian Commiphora mukul trees. Gum guggul from the same source has been used for centuries in Ayurvedic medicine. Guggulsterones increase the uptake of iodine by the thyroid gland, which stimulates the production of thyroid hormones.

DOSAGE: 20-60 mg of E and Z guggulsterones, taken up to three times daily

*GYMNEMA SYLVESTRE*

(C)

FL

HL

BENEFITS: G. sylvestre is a rainforest vine that has a long history in the treatment of type II diabetes, and several studies confirm that it suppresses the desire for sweets. Gymnema also appears to increase insulin secretion, lowering blood glucose levels. This makes it a good supplement to take after working out. Some evidence suggests that gymnema is effective in enhancing lean muscle mass while reducing bodyfat.

DOSAGE: 250-500 mg of gymnema extract standardized to provide 25% gymnemic acid, taken up to three times per day

H

*HMB*

(C)

MB

ST

FL

HL

BENEFITS: Beta-hydroxy beta-methylbutyrate, or HMB, benefits muscle recovery and growth at just 3 g per day. Bodybuilders with more training experience will need to boost the dose to experience similar results. HMB can be an effective weight-loss aid when 1.5-3 g are taken between meals. Combining this supplement with between 750 mg and 1.5 g of carnitine improves weight loss, as well as compliance to low-carb diets and exercise programs by promoting fatty-acid transport into cell mitochondria, where it is burned as fuel.

DOSAGE: As an aid to a low-carb diet, take 1.5-3 g of HMB three or four times per day, preferably on an empty stomach (between meals) or prior to exercise. For muscle growth and strength gains, beginning trainers may note improvements on 3 g per day; experienced lifters need up to 12 g daily in two or three divided doses.

*HOODIA*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: Hoodia is an extract from a desert plant (Hoodia gordonii) that grows in southern Africa. It is a strong appetite suppressant. The active ingredient in hoodia is a compound called P57. It acts on the hypothalamus of the brain, just like glucose does, to trick it into thinking the stomach is full. Studies have shown that it can reduce food consumption by about 60%.

DOSAGE: 300-400 mg once or twice daily on an empty stomach

*HUMANOFORT*

(C)

MB

ST

FL

HL

BENEFITS: Humanofort is a supplement that helps to keep adrenal glands operating properly. After age 30, adrenal glands are less efficient and they produce less DHEA. The same holds true for younger guys who train hard and are under a lot of daily stress. Humanofort is a purified protein extract derived from chicken embryos. The extract contains oligoproteins, which are short protein molecules that can stimulate specific cells--including those in adrenal glands. Stimulating these cells induces greater DHEA production, which can lead to higher testosterone levels. The extract also activates several growth-factor receptors, influencing muscle growth.

DOSAGE: 30-100 mg in the morning, before workouts and before bedtime

*HUPERZINE A*

(B)

MA

HL

BENEFITS: Huperzine A is an extract from the Chinese club moss plant. Although it has a long history in traditional Chinese medicine as a fever reducer, modern science has largely revealed the supplement's role in enhancing brain function. Huperzine A works by preventing the breakdown of an important nerve stimulator called acetylcholine. The more acetylcholine, the more alert the brain.

DOSAGE: 50 mcg up to three times per day

*HYDROXY-CITRIC ACID (HCA)*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: HCA is extracted from Garcinia cambogia fruit and is used in fat-loss formulas. It has been found to prevent fat accumulation, curb appetite and enhance the amount of fat burned during exercise. Newer research supports its effects. HCA blocks an enzyme needed to convert carbs to fat and appears to influence muscle to burn more fat and fewer carbs during exercise.

DOSAGE: 500-1,000 mg two or three times per day, with one dose taken 30 minutes before exercise

K

*KAVA*

(C)

MA

HL

BENEFITS: Piper methysticum, or kava as it is popularly known, is an herb that effectively promotes relaxation and sleep, balances mood, and is used clinically to treat anxiety. The active compounds in kava are called kavalactones. Although scientists aren't sure exactly how kava works, many believe its active components act on the limbic system (the part of the brain that controls emotions and survival instincts) to modulate emotional processes.

DOSAGE: A single nighttime dose of 250-300 mg is effective for promoting sleep; 100-250 mg of standardized extract (30-70% kavalactones) up to three times per day is a typical dose for treating anxiety and depression. In rare cases, kava may cause liver problems and skin rashes when large amounts are taken for prolonged periods. Because kava depresses the nervous system, it should not be consumed with alcohol, in conjunction with antianxiety drugs or before driving.

L

*LECITHIN*

(C)

ST

EP

FL

MA

HL

BENEFITS: Lecithin is also known as phosphatidylcholine because it provides choline. Choline is important for the movement of fat into cells and is an important component of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine, which is released from motor nerves to stimulate muscles to contract. During a grueling workout, this neurotransmitter becomes depleted, which leads to muscle fatigue. Having extra choline replenishes acetylcholine stores, and this can help bodybuilders to complete more reps.

DOSAGE: Use a granular form (mixes easily in water or in protein shakes) that delivers about 1,700 mg of lecithin and 230 mg of choline per tablespoon, and take about four tablespoons daily in two to four divided doses.

*LEUCINE*

(B)

MB

ST

EP

BENEFITS: This BCAA is essential for all bodybuilders. Taking supplemental leucine with other essential amino acids from whey protein may accelerate muscular gains. Muscles use leucine as an energy source to fuel exercise. Leucine initiates protein synthesis when combined with other amino acids.

DOSAGE: 5 g (with 25-50 g of whey protein) before and after workouts

*LYCOPENE*

(A)

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Lycopene improves prostate health and guards against heart disease. This powerful antioxidant may also enhance muscle recovery from grueling workouts. Lycopene (the natural pigment that makes tomatoes red) triggers the death of prostate cancer cells without harming healthy cells. It also scavenges free radicals that may interfere with muscle growth.

DOSAGE: 20-40 mg from supplements or tomato products daily

M

*MACA*

(B)

ST

EP

MA

HL

BENEFITS: Maca is a root vegetable that grows in the Andes mountains of South America. It is used to enhance energy, mood, immune function and libido. Maca is rich in amino acids, fatty acids, vitamins, minerals and phytochemicals.

DOSAGE: 250-1,000 mg two or three times per day

*MAGNOLIA BARK*

(C)

FL

EP

MA

HL

BENEFITS: For thousands of years, magnolia bark (Magnolia officinalis) was used in traditional Chinese medicine to boost energy and to reduce stress. Magnolia bark is now recognized as an effective fat burner because it suppresses cortisol. Elevated cortisol leads to increased fat storage, particularly around the waistline. Preliminary research shows that the active ingredients in magnolia bark--magnolol and honokiol--lower cortisol levels and help liberate fat from adipose cells.

DOSAGE: 250-750 mg per day of magnolia extract standardized to 1-2% honokiol and magnolol

*MEDIUM-CHAIN TRIGLYCERIDES (MCTs)*

(B)

FL

EP

MA

HL

BENEFITS: MCTs are saturated fats found in coconut oil, palm kernel oil and butter. They are extracted and sold as pure MCT oil or added to protein powders. MCTs have shorter fatty acids than the long-chain triglycerides found in most foods. These shorter fats are preferentially used for fuel rather than being stored in fat cells.

When MCTs are broken down for fuel, they form compounds called ketone bodies, which help to prevent the breakdown of muscles and can lead to greater muscle growth. MCTs also have been found to boost metabolism and encourage the use of stored bodyfat for fuel. Some studies even suggest that MCT supplementation enhances protein utilization by the body, as well as immune function.

DOSAGE: Try one or two tablespoons of MCT oil added to food up to four times per day, starting with a lower dose to avoid stomach discomfort. If you have diabetes or gastrointestinal problems, consult with a qualified medical practitioner before using MCTs.

*MELATONIN*

(B)

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Bodybuilders take melatonin for better deeper sleep, a benefit that is likely to improve muscle recovery for those with irregular rise times or insomnia. Melatonin also helps restore a regular sleep/wake rhythm after sleep disturbances, such as jet lag. Melatonin is produced naturally by the pineal gland from the amino acid tryptophan. The supplement helps counteract the effects of norepinephrine-boosting stimulants, such as ephedrine, providing a restful frame of mind.

DOSAGE: 0.3-10 mg about an hour before bedtime

*METHOXY-ISOFLAVONE*

(C)

MB

ST

BENEFITS: Methoxyisoflavone is an antiestrogen supplement; as such, it promotes higher testosterone levels. It also enhances protein synthesis and lowers cortisol.

DOSAGE: 500-2,000 mg per day in three divided doses with meals

*METHYL-SULFONYL-METHANE (MSM)*

(B)

HL

BENEFITS: MSM, also known as sulfonyl sulfur, is found in the fluid and tissues of all living organisms and is a rich source of sulfur. Because sulfur is a key structural component in collagen, MSM can help the body rebuild cartilage. Sulfur is found in more than 150 types of bodily compounds, from enzymes and tissues to hormones and antioxidants. Therefore, MSM is a valuable supplement that provides multiple functions.

Besides promoting joint health, it also is used to help with many other things, such as detoxifying the liver, inhibiting pain, promoting blood flow, reducing inflammation, preventing constipation, reducing allergic responses, relieving stomach discomfort, controlling hyperacidity and even reducing hangover symptoms.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g with food once or twice per day

*MILK PROTEIN*

(A)

MB

BENEFITS: Milk protein consists of both casein and whey, which are extracted from milk and used in protein supplements. These are two of the most common protein sources used in shakes and other protein products. Milk protein has a smooth mouthfeel and high nutritive and biological values. Milk protein is digested slowly for a more constant release of amino acids in the body, making it a high-quality bodybuilding protein source.

DOSAGE: 30-50 g per dose up to three times a day as a meal replacement or a late-night snack

*MUCUNA PRURIENS*

(C)

MB

ST

FL

BENEFITS: This leguminous climbing plant is commonly called the velvet bean. Among other natural phytochemicals, M. pruriens also contains L-dopa (L-dihydroxyphenylalanine), which provides much of its benefits. In the body, L-dopa is converted to dopamine, which acts as a neurotransmitter to increase GH release.

DOSAGE: 100-400 mg taken 30-60 minutes before workouts and before bedtime

*MULTIVITAMIN/MULTIMINERAL*

(A)

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Supplementing with a multivitamin/multimineral will help eliminate the possibility of deficiencies that are often produced by reduced dietary variety or calorie intake and increased vitamin loss from exercise. These nutrients frequently cannot be endogenously produced at sufficient rates to maintain optimal metabolism.

DOSAGE: Take a multivitamin/multimineral once or twice daily with food. Choose brands that provide 100% of the daily value of C, D, E and most of the B-complex vitamins, as well as 100% of zinc, copper and chromium.

O

*OCTACOSANOL*

(C)

ST

MB

EP

BENEFITS: Octacosanol, an alcohol, is the main component of naturally occurring wax in some fruits and plants. It has been shown to increase grip strength, to enhance reaction time and to increase aerobic performance in athletes. Although the exact mechanism for its effects is unknown, several scientists suggest that octacosanol indirectly plays a role in strength development by acting on the central nervous system.

DOSAGE: Octacosanol supplements are usually derived from wheat germ oil, sugar cane wax or spinach concentrate. Supplied as a capsule or tablet, 1,000 to 10,000 mcg (or 1-10 mg) of octacosanol can be taken once or twice per day with meals, but do not exceed 20,000 mcg (20 mg) per day. The higher the fat content of the meal, the better the absorption of octacosanol. On workout days, take one dose about four hours prior to training. Another option is to take wheat germ oil (one or two tablespoons per day with meals), which provides a little more than 1,000 mcg of octacosanol per tablespoon.

*ORNITHINE/ORNITHINE ALPHA-KETOGLUTARATE (OKG)*

(C)

MB

ST

HL

BENEFITS: Ornithine is an amino acid that the body uses to form arginine. Therefore, it shares similar properties with arginine, such as increased GH and NO production. Ornithine may also benefit the immune system and liver function and inhibit catabolism while enhancing anabolism.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g on an empty stomach, along with arginine, two or three times per day

P

*PHASEOLUS VULGARIS/STARCH BLOCKERS*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: Starch blockers are made from white kidney beans--known as P. vulgaris--which have an enzyme blocker called an alpha-amylase inhibitor. This ingredient blocks the activity of the enzyme that breaks down starch into smaller components. The result is that about 66% of the carbs you consume literally go right through you without being absorbed by the intestines.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g of P. vulgaris 30 minutes before meals to block carb absorption

*PHOSPHATIDYLSERINE*

(C)

MB

BENEFITS: Phosphatidylserine (PS) helps decrease high cortisol levels resulting from heavy training, helping to effect an increase in free testosterone, which in turn improves anabolism. PS is especially effective in promoting improved mental function and feelings of well-being.

DOSAGE: 800 mg per day

*POTASSIUM*

(B)

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Potassium is a mineral that performs many functions in the body. It is involved in nerve transmission, muscle contraction and bone maintenance, and it controls many aspects of homeostasis. It may help protect against stroke and high blood pressure, as well as help prevent muscle cramps due to vigorous exercise and reduce muscle pain following exercise. Potassium is stored within muscle cells, where it enhances muscle-cell volumization by helping to pull water from blood that flows to muscles during exercise.

DOSAGE: Take 100 mg with food up to five times per day. Be cautious if you eat a lot of fruit, because additional potassium may result in an upset stomach, gas, abdominal pain, diarrhea or vomiting. An excessive amount of potassium can result in a heart attack.

*PROBIOTICS*

(B)

HL

BENEFITS: Probiotics are "good" bacteria that help to reestablish gut microflora, levels of which are compromised by stress and chemicals (odd eating habits, food and supplements). Reestablishing gut microflora promotes optimal gut function and helps limit bacterial and viral infections. These beneficial bacteria, which already naturally reside in the digestive tract, help to improve intestinal function, promote good digestive health and defend against a number of ailments. If the intestines don't work properly, the body can't absorb the nutrients needed for muscle growth and performance.

DOSAGE: Consume a supplemental source of probiotics, such as fresh yogurt or encapsulated Lactobacillus and Bifidus bacteria, every day. To begin, take 10 billion colony-forming units (CFU) daily for approximately two weeks, then follow with 1-2 billion CFU daily for maintenance.

*PYRUVATE*

(C)

FL

EP

BENEFITS: Pyruvate improves fat loss and lessens regain of fat after trimming down. It also appears to increase energy production, as it has been shown to lengthen exercise time to exhaustion. It also appears to enhance the ability of muscles to take up glucose from blood, which spares muscle glycogen.

DOSAGE: 1-4 g of pyruvate two to four times a day on an empty stomach, with one dose taken one hour before working out

R

*RHODIOLA ROSEA*

(B)

ST

EP

MA

FL

BENEFITS: R. Rosea is a root extract that increases the body's resistance to a variety of stresses. It may also improve athletic performance, cognition, mood, immunity and sexual function, and it helps to promote weight loss. Research shows it effectively mobilizes fatty acids from adipose cells, particularly during exercise.

DOSAGE: 100-1,000 mg per day in two or three divided doses (standardized extract yielding a minimum 3% rosavins and 1% salidroside; a 3:1 ratio of rosavins to salidroside) taken on an empty stomach

*RIBOSE*

(D)

MB

ST

EP

Benefits: Ribose is a component of the ATP molecule--the energy currency of all cells. Research on ribose supplementation supports the notion that it does enhance performance when an exercise is repeated. It might not make a trainer stronger for the first set of an exercise, but he can expect to get more reps for the second and third sets because consuming supplemental ribose enhances the recovery of ATP levels following intense exercise.

Dosage: 5-20 g per day in two divided doses usually bookending workouts

S

*SAME (S-ADENOSYL-L-METHIONINE)*

(A)

HL

BENEFITS: This supplement has a wide range of health benefits, including promotion of joint health, liver health, proper metabolism and mental function. SAMe has become well known as a safe and effective natural antidepressant agent.

DOSAGE: 400-800 mg per day in two or three divided doses

*SAW PALMETTO*

(C)

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Saw palmetto extract comes from the berries of small palm trees. The fruit is high in fatty acids. The active components are plant sterols called beta-sitosterol and stigmasterol. These sterols help to promote prostate health by preventing testosterone from converting to dihydrotestosterone (DHT), as well as preventing DHT from binding to its receptors on the prostate gland. They also help to increase libido in males, decrease estrogen levels and enhance immune function.

DOSAGE: 80-320 mg of standardized extract (80-90% fatty acids and sterols) twice daily

*7-KETO DHEA*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: As a natural metabolite of DHEA, 3-acetyl-7-oxo DHEA (7-keto) is thermogenic. But unlike DHEA, 7-keto DHEA does not convert to testosterone or estrogen. It appears to increase metabolic rate by stimulating thyroid hormone production. It may also enhance metabolism by direct stimulation at the mitochondria (aerobic energy factories within cells).

DOSAGE: 100-200 mg per day of 7-keto DHEA taken in one to three divided doses

*SIMMONDSIN*

(C)

FL

BENEFITS: Simmondsin is an extract of jojoba. It suppresses appetite by stimulating the production of cholecystokinin--a hormone that increases satiety. One study reported that lab rats given the extract actually starved themselves to death. An unpublished study found that jojoba seed meal reduced bodyweight in humans by about 20 pounds in one month.

DOSAGE: 100-500 mg before meals to combat hunger

*6-OXO*

(B)

MB

ST

BENEFITS: For bodybuilders, 6-OXO helps inhibit the harmful effects of estrogen by allowing the maintenance of high testosterone levels without the accompanying conversion to estrogen. Studies show a doubling of testosterone levels in normal men after six weeks of taking 6-OXO.

DOSAGE: 300-600 mg per day

*SOY PROTEIN*

(C)

MB

HL

BENEFITS: Soy is an excellent vegetable source of protein. Its isoflavone content may provide many health benefits, including the possible prevention of cancer. Many bodybuilders are concerned about the estrogen-enhancing effects of soy protein, but this should not trouble healthy adult males who also consume protein from a variety of other sources. A recent study of bodybuilders compared the effects of twice daily soy protein shakes to whey shakes. After 12 weeks, the protein supplements similarly increased lean body mass, and there was no difference in their individual influence on testosterone or estrogen levels.

DOSAGE: 30-50 g per dose up to two times a day as a meal replacement

*ST. JOHN'S WORT*

(C)

MA

HL

BENEFITS: St. John's Wort is an herbal supplement used to relieve mild depressive symptoms, sleep disorders and anxiety. It also works as an antiviral supplement. Most bodybuilders would be interested in St. John's Wort because of its ability to raise serotonin levels.

DOSAGE: 300 mg two or three times daily

T

*TAURINE*

(C)

MB

ST

EP

BENEFITS: Taurine improves the contractile performance of muscle, including heart muscle, meaning that it may enhance strength and endurance. It also has cell-volumizing effects, as it improves muscle-cell hydration. Although it's not a true amino acid, taurine is involved in muscle, brain and dietary fat metabolism. Many popular energy drinks contain taurine.

DOSAGE: 2-6 g per day in two or three divided doses

*THEANINE*

(C)

HL

MA

BENEFITS: The amino acid theanine helps improve sleep quality, enabling bodybuilders to better recover from their training. Theanine also helps promote relaxation. Theanine works well in combination with magnesium, 5-HTP and melatonin to enhance sleep and recovery.

DOSAGE: 200-500 mg as needed

*TRIBULUS TERRESTRIS*

(B)

MB

ST

BENEFITS: T. terrestris boosts the body's production of testosterone, which leads to better gains in muscle mass and strength. The active ingredient (protodioscin) increases secretion of luteinizing hormone (LH) from the pituitary gland. LH directly stimulates the testicles to produce testosterone.

DOSAGE: Take 750-2,000 mg of T. terrestris that delivers at least 20% protodioscin. Do this for five days straight before taking two days off. Repeat this cycle for a total of eight weeks. Take two weeks off before dosing again.

*TYROSINE*

(A)

FL

EP

BENEFITS: Tyrosine is a thermogenic amino acid, which enhances the fat burning of other thermogenics. It also improves appetite control and is used as a stimulant to increase training intensity and focus. Tyrosine is the main building block of norepinephrine, a fat-loss hormone acted on by most other thermogenics. It boosts dopamine production, which helps focus the mind during heavy lifting.

DOSAGE: 1-2 g of tyrosine on an empty stomach twice a day

V

*VALERIAN ROOT*

(C)

HL

MB

BENEFITS: Valerian root has long been used as an agent to soothe the nervous system in response to stress and to promote sleep. Research confirms its ability to improve sleep quality, and it is believed to mildly sedate the central nervous system and to relax the smooth muscles of the gastrointestinal system.

DOSAGE: 200 mg of standardized extract (at least 0.8% valerenic acids) up to four times daily for anxiety or 200-400 mg before bed to treat insomnia

*VINPOCETINE*

(C)

EP

MA

FL

BENEFITS: The "smart drug" vinpocetine is used by bodybuilders who want a mental edge in their training. Vinpocetine has also become a recent and popular addition to fat loss and energy supplements for bodybuilders, and it may improve blood flow to the brain and muscles. Vinpocetine's mental benefits come from its ability to improve blood flow through smaller arteries in the brain. It may have the same effect in muscles.

DOSAGE: 5-40 mg per day in two or three divided doses

*VITAMIN B COMPLEX*

(A)

HL

MB

ST

EP

FL

BENEFITS: The B vitamins include thiamine ([B.sub.1]), riboflavin ([B.sub.2]), niacin ([B.sub.3]), pantothenic acid ([B.sub.5]), pyridoxine ([B.sub.6]), biotin, folic acid and cobalamin ([B.sub.12]). They have a multitude of key functions in the body and are needed by carb- and fat-burning enzymes. There is evidence that high doses of some B vitamins have anabolic properties and may beneficially affect athletic performance.

DOSAGE: Look for a B-complex that includes the eight B vitamins we've listed in doses of 50-100 mg each, except for [B.sub.12], which should be 50-100 mcg. Take one B-complex dose with a meal.

*VITAMIN C (ASCORBIC ACID)*

(A)

HL

BENEFITS: Vitamin C is a powerful antioxidant that is involved in the synthesis of hormones, amino acids and collagen. It also protects immune system cells from damage and allows them to work more efficiently. Vitamin C strengthens capillaries and other blood vessels, and it plays an important role in healing injuries. It also destroys free radicals created from training and other stresses. The body cannot store vitamin C, so it must be frequently supplemented. Multivitamins contain vitamin C, but additional supplementation with C will ensure against a deficit.

DOSAGE: 1,000-2,000 mg per day split over two or more doses

*VITAMIN E*

(A)

HL

BENEFITS: Vitamin E is an antioxidant that is especially protective of polyunsaturated fats and body tissues. Vitamin E also prolongs the life of red blood cells and is necessary for the proper use of oxygen by muscles. Vitamin E acts as a preservative that prevents many substances, such as vitamin A, from destructive breakdown by oxidation in the body. Multis often don't contain enough vitamin E. Many bodybuilders choose to supplement with vitamin E on top of their multi to ensure that they don't have a deficit.

DOSAGE: 400-800 international units a day, which can be split into two doses

*VITARGO*

(C)

MB

BENEFITS: Vitargo increases muscle volumization and improves recovery from hard training sessions by helping to restock glycogen stores. It improves the uptake of protein and other nutrients, such as creatine and glutamine. Vitargo is a complex carbohydrate that's excellent for postworkout nutrition, because it drives these nutrients into muscle tissues to start the recovery process.

As a complex carbohydrate, Vitargo must be counted toward daily total carb and calorie intake. Bodybuilders should reduce dosage while on low-carb diets.

DOSAGE: 60-100 g with 30-50 g of whey protein after workouts

W

*WHEY PROTEIN*

(A)

MB

FL

BENEFITS: This protein fraction from milk has a high level of BCAAs and a high biological value. It's an easy-to-drink-and-digest protein source, making it an excellent choice for bodybuilders. Whey protein breaks down quickly in the body, providing a rapid influx of aminos and making it one of the best postworkout protein options.

DOSAGE: 30-50 g once or twice daily, especially postworkout with 60-100 g of simple carbs, such as dextrose or Vitargo

Y

*YOHIMBINE*

(C)

FL

MA

EP

BENEFITS: Small amounts of yohimbine can improve central-nervous-system stimulation when taken alone or with low doses of caffeine. Higher doses can produce overstimulation and hypertension. It is a good supplement for dropping bodyfat and boosting libido.

DOSAGE: 2-5 mg three times per day

Z

*ZMA*

(B)

MB

HL

BENEFITS: ZMA is a potent combination of zinc and magnesium aspartate plus vitamin [B.sub.6]. Its benefits are supported by strong clinical research. ZMA increases anabolic hormone levels, including free testosterone and IGF-I, which may otherwise be suppressed in hard-training athletes. ZMA also improves sleep. Better recovery due to enhanced sleep and increased anabolic hormone levels, as well as greater gains in muscle strength and power, are the ultimate benefits of ZMA.

DOSAGE: Follow label recommendations (most products provide 30 mg of zinc, 450 mg of magnesium and 11 mg of [B.sub.6]). Take ZMA on an empty stomach before bedtime.

RATING THE SUPPLEMENTS

All the supplements in the FLEX Ultimate Supplement Guide are rated on the following scale:

(A) Five-"star" supplements are highly recommended for all bodybuilders on a daily basis.

(B) Four-"star" supplements can boost bodybuilding gains. Some work more indirectly, may cost a bit more or may not have the same strong effects as top-rated supplements.

(C) Many supplements with three-"star" ratings are cutting edge; others are well-established. The effectiveness of these may be based on individual response.

(D) These supplements are for bodybuilders with special needs. They are often expensive or work best for bodybuilders in specific situations. For instance, some supplements work better for beginners; some work better for more experienced bodybuilders. (Please note, we have not listed any one-"star" supplements, as they may not be as beneficial or as essential as higher-rated supplements. Other supplements are available, but the guide includes only those that FLEX currently endorses.)

Compiled by JIM STOPPANI, PhD, and STEVE STIEFEL


----------

